

Show HN: Review my startup - Biographid - jrosenberg99
http://www.biographid.com/
Biographid lets you record events in your life, and automatically links other's events to you.<p>I made it during my spare time - let me know what you think.
======
derekchoi99
I like the layout and the cleanness.

However, not sure if I understand the concept 100%. It seems to be similar to
a timeline for your life. I created an event and noticed that I can add other
participants to it. I assume that the event will be visible to them. I guess
that is pretty nifty.

For example, suppose I attended a bbq 4 years ago with 5 other people. I can
create an event for that, and those people will also have it recorded that
they attended the bbq.

I also like the privacy settings - very useful!

